# Neve em Portugal



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2010 às 00:00)

Eu como amante da neve, do frio e do Inverno interesso-me especialmente por tudo que esteja relacionada com ela. Quando começam os 1ºs nevões vemos a comunicação social a noticiar constantemente locais onde a mesma se fez sentir...
Contudo queria ir mais longe...toda a gente sabe que a Serra da Estrela em Portugal Continental, principalmente no seu ponto mais alto na Torre é um local de eleição para a queda de neve...
Mas haverá locais ainda mais propicias que esta?
E que locais serão esses?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Paulo H (4 Set 2010 às 00:17)

Mário Cabral, essa é fácil..  O local mais propício à ocorrência de neve, quando a precipitação não chega ao sistema central, é trás-os-montes! Todas aquelas serranias à volta do gerês, ou na serra do montesinho (Bragança) já perto da serra de sanabria (espanha). Ou seja, quando existe frio suficiente e a precipitação se fica pelo norte, acontece nevar por lá, não acontecendo o mesmo na serra da estrela!


----------



## martinus (4 Set 2010 às 00:20)

MarioCabral disse:


> Eu como amante da neve, do frio e do Inverno interesso-me especialmente por tudo que esteja relacionada com ela. Quando começam os 1ºs nevões vemos a comunicação social a noticiar constantemente locais onde a mesma se fez sentir...
> Contudo queria ir mais longe...toda a gente sabe que a Serra da Estrela em Portugal Continental, principalmente no seu ponto mais alto na Torre é um local de eleição para a queda de neve...
> Mas haverá locais ainda mais propicias que esta?
> E que locais serão esses?
> ...



O Pico da Nevosa, o ponto mais alto da Serra do Gerês, na fronteira norte, com cerca de 1545 metros de altitude, é um concorrente potencial da Serra da Estrela, e creio que será o único. Tem com certeza queda de neve em muitos dias em que não há precipitação na Estrela. Em dias de neve por ano, não devem estar muito longe um do outro, mas em acumulação anual a Estrela deve ganhar. Mas não tenho dados nenhuns e creio que esses dados não existem. O alto da nevosa é desabitado: quando neva lá, não dá no Telejornal...


----------



## frederico (4 Set 2010 às 00:24)

martinus disse:


> O Pico da Nevosa, o ponto mais alto da Sera do Gerês, na fronteira norte, com cerca de 1545 metros de altitude, é um concorrente potencial da Serra da Estrela, e creio que será o único. Tem com certeza queda de neve em muitos dias em que não há precipitação na Estrela. Em dias de neve por ano, não devem estar muito longe um do outro, mas em acumulação anual a Estrela deve ganhar. Mas não tenho dados nenhuns e creio que esses dados não existem. O alto da nevosa é desabitado: quando neva lá, não dá no Telejornal...



E ainda bem que é  desabitado. O Pico da Serra da Estrela também deveria ser. Gosto de picos selvagens.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Set 2010 às 00:36)

martinus disse:


> O Pico da Nevosa, o ponto mais alto da Serra do Gerês, na fronteira norte, com cerca de 1545 metros de altitude, é um concorrente potencial da Serra da Estrela, e creio que será o único. Tem com certeza queda de neve em muitos dias em que não há precipitação na Estrela. Em dias de neve por ano, não devem estar muito longe um do outro, mas em acumulação anual a Estrela deve ganhar. Mas não tenho dados nenhuns e creio que esses dados não existem. O alto da nevosa é desabitado: quando neva lá, não dá no Telejornal...



A Serra da Estrela leva grande vantagem em termos de altitude, mas sem dúvida que a Norte existirão também alguns pontos interessantes mesmo que a a altitudes bastante inferiores...não nos esqueçamos que para nevar a condição necessária não passará mesmo pela altitude apenas...


----------



## martinus (4 Set 2010 às 00:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> A Serra da Estrela leva grande vantagem em termos de altitude, mas sem dúvida que a Norte existirão também alguns pontos interessantes mesmo que a a altitudes bastante inferiores...não nos esqueçamos que para nevar a condição necessária não passará mesmo pela altitude apenas...



Sim, o Gerês tem uma humidade atlântica e, com o Marão, faz parte da barreira de condensação que torna o Inverno do nordeste transmontano frio, mas relativamente seco, e por isso o coloca fora deste campeonato.


----------



## Z13 (4 Set 2010 às 09:46)

Em termos de "queda de neve", o conjunto Gerês-Larouco deverá ser a zona do país com maior quantidade de precipitação em forma de neve pelas razões já enumeradas neste tópico. (altitude>1500mts e muita humidade atlantica)

Contudo em termos de "dias de neve no solo" a Estrela deverá levar vantagem pois a 2000mts é bem mais fácil manter o tapete branco do que a 1500mts, além de que a menor precipitação da Estrela também ajuda a um menor degelo. Existem muitas referências de neve no solo na Estrela nos meses de Maio e Junho e no Gerês isso é bem mais difícil...


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2010 às 10:02)

Z13 disse:


> Em termos de "queda de neve", o conjunto Gerês-Larouco deverá ser a zona do país com maior quantidade de precipitação em forma de neve pelas razões já enumeradas neste tópico. (altitude>1500mts e muita humidade atlantica)
> 
> Contudo em termos de "dias de neve no solo" a Estrela deverá levar vantagem pois a 2000mts é bem mais fácil manter o tapete branco do que a 1500mts, além de que a menor precipitação da Estrela também ajuda a um menor degelo. Existem muitas referências de neve no solo na Estrela nos meses de Maio e Junho e no Gerês isso é bem mais difícil...



Sem dúvida uma boa análise. Há que ter em atenção alguns factores. Existem dois tipos de situação tradicionais. As frentes atlânticas se aliadas a frio suficiente trazem neve em grandes quantidades em tudo o que sejam encostas a Norte, Noroeste e Oeste. Uma situação que me lembro bem no Inverno 2008/ 2009 foi o de estar na Guarda e ver o estranho fenómeno de, a Este, todo o planalto a 800m se encontrar sem neve. No entanto a cadeia Norte e Oeste estava com neve a altitudes bem inferiores. Foi engraçado que na altura presenciei um aguaceiro de neve intenso a Oeste, que quando se aproximou passando um pico ligeiramente a Oeste se dissipou. No local onde estava senti um ou dois flocos arrastados pelo vento e nada mais. 
Do outro lado existem entradas de Nordeste, geralmente, só que essas por mais frio que tragam (e normalmente bem gélido) são secas. Quando ajudadas por uma boa sinóptica descarregam geralmente do lado espanhol... Mas são estas situações que trazem por vezes os nevões raianos ou as grandes nevadas para Bragança. Em cada uma das situações é sorte de uns e azares de outros. Normalmente (pelo menos a minha memória diz tal), os grandes nevões em Bragança são a desilusão do resto país, e vice versa... 
Claro que depois temos as excepções de Janeiro de 2006, por exemplo, mas isso são situações raras... Porém aquelas que, pelo menos em mim, exercem mais fascínio


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2010 às 11:23)

Na região da Serra da Estrela existem alguns dados antigos que apontam para valores médios de 20 – 30 dias de neve (dias com precipitação de flocos de neve) e 30 – 50 dias de neve no solo em áreas de 1400 – 1500m de altitude.

Embora não existam dados sobre estes parâmetros para as áreas mais altas da Serra da Estrela, podemos estimar uns 60 – 70 dias de neve e um pouco mais em dias de neve no solo.

Sobre os outros relevos, Gerês, Larouco ou Montesinho, não existem dados, mas dada a enorme diferença de altitude para a Serra da Estrela é seguro considerar que apresentam um número de dias de neve no solo consideravelmente inferior.

Já não é tão seguro afirmar o mesmo relativamente aos dias de neve dado o elevado número de dias de precipitação que globalmente a Serra do Gerês apresenta.


----------

